# Will this IKEA shelf support my tank?



## levi_elektro (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey just bought a 16 gallon tank (50x33x35cm) and looks like it's a perfect fit on the top of this shelf - but worried about stability....thoughts?

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70342199/

Thanks,

levi_elektro


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

It looks way too flimsy especially for the top shelf. 

Ikea website states a max load/shelf of 17kg. 
1 Gallon of water 3.78kgs.
16 Gallons is 60.48kgs. 

I think its a definite no.


----------



## levi_elektro (Mar 31, 2018)

yeah that's what I thought, thanks!


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

IKEA stuff are cheap materials, I would not put any tank on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That shelf is definitely flimsy.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20275814/

This one, on the other hand, is more than strong enough for a 16 gallon tank.


----------



## levi_elektro (Mar 31, 2018)

solarz said:


> That shelf is definitely flimsy.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20275814/
> 
> This one, on the other hand, is more than strong enough for a 16 gallon tank.


Thanks for the replies everyone. What about this one?

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30245850/

Also - do you think it would matter if i added 4" legs to the corners?

Thanks~


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

levi_elektro said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. What about this one?
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30245850/
> 
> ...


thats very similar to what use, I did add 4 L brackets in the back corner and a piece of plywood in the back middle just to be safe tought. It's been around 4+ years and no flooded floors yet lol. It has a 28g bowfront with a 20g high sump on the bottom. The front door and top part is what I made and installed.


----------

